# Beauty and the Beast



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

My kids have already watched it "10 and a hundred times" as my daughter would say. 

Keep telling the wife to wait a few weeks and you get a copy on half.com for like seventy five cents.....


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

It is a pretty good DVD. My wife and I pre-ordered months ago just so we could get the Lythos. I think it is worth the 20 bucks. 

Also pre-ordered Lilo and Stitch when we picked it up for the same reason, the price was good and we got the lythos.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I picked this up at Sams Club last night for $14.48...that had it mispriced, and I jumped on it. I watched them fix the price sign as I was walking out.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Walmart had them for $14.08


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not in Denver, they didn't. I looked...


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The special edition was $18.49 at Costco and I picked it up. It is a very good DVD. We saw it on the Superscreen last winter and my daughter has been bugging me to get the DVD as soon as it came out.


----------

